# Feline perch for doves (???)



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Every couple days, I let my doves fly around the living room/kitchen area for a bit. 2 of my cats are usually interested enough to hang out to "observe." I supervise the situation very closely, both cats are very responsive to the squirt bottle  They learned quickly to give the doves lots of personal space. 

But 3 times now, a cat will be watching from afar, and one of the doves will fly over and land on him! The cats are actually very afraid of the fluttering wings and in all cases ran for cover from the aerial "assault" and never dare to return. The doves seem a little put off when their "perch" runs out from beneath them. But they just re-perch somewhere else. 

Is it that the doves don't see well? Or are just too domesticated to see a cat as a threat? Maybe they don't recognize a cat when it's not moving? It's comical to see the cat running from the dove, but I know never to let my guard down when they're out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'd stop this right now, Twink! If a bird was out in my house, it would quickly become a cat toy and feathers would be flying. I think you are courting disaster here. Cats are incredibly quick in their reaction time, and it's only a matter of time before one of your cats gets a bird .. it is the nature of the cat .. and .. sadly, the doves aren't the brightest bulbs on the planet. You truly are courting disaster here.

Terry


----------

